# Riddles!



## David H (Sep 23, 2014)

*A.* What always runs but never walks, often murmurs but never talks, 
has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats.
________________

*B.* Two men in a dessert, they are both wearing backpacks.
One man is dead, the man that is alive has his pack open.
The dead man's pack is closed - what do they contain.
_______________

*C.* I am the beginning of the end, the end of time and space.
I'm essential to creation and I surround everyplace - what am I
_______________

*D.* During what month do people sleep the least?
_______________

*E.* You can easily touch me but not see me.
You can put me out but I'm always there.
What am I?
_______________

*F.* You bury me when I'm alive and dig me up when I die.
What am I?


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome back David! 

A is a river
C is the letter E
D is February?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 23, 2014)

B - parachutes


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 23, 2014)

E — Darkness
F — a flower seed or bulb

I like the riddle Genesis gave at the end of their song "Dodo":

"Clothes of brass, hair of brown,
Seldom need to breathe, don't need no wings to fly,
And a heart of stone,
And a fear of fire and water; who am I?"


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> E — Darkness
> F — a flower seed or bulb
> 
> I like the riddle Genesis gave at the end of their song "Dodo":
> ...



F is correct but E is not - how can you touch darkness ??


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Welcome back David!
> 
> A is a river
> C is the letter E
> D is February?



Well Done Sally all correct


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2014)

Copepod said:


> B - parachutes



Correct Copepod


----------



## Redkite (Sep 23, 2014)

A long shot, but is E your back?  (Don't laugh!  I thought since it's behind you, you can't see it, and you can certainly "put your back out"!!)


----------



## David H (Sep 23, 2014)

Redkite said:


> A long shot, but is E your back?  (Don't laugh!  I thought since it's behind you, you can't see it, and you can certainly "put your back out"!!)



Well done Redkite


----------



## Redkite (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh was that the correct answer?!!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 25, 2014)

Nobody has come up with an answer to the Genesis riddle yet?  It's a tough one, but yields to a search...


----------



## David H (Sep 25, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> Nobody has come up with an answer to the Genesis riddle yet?  It's a tough one, but yields to a search...



Is there an answer to it at all, it doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 25, 2014)

It makes perfect sense.  Or would have, if I'd correctly quoted it as "don't need no *wings* to fly"...


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone want the answer to the riddle at the end of the Genesis track "Dodo"? To recap, the lyrics (quoted correctly this time!) are:

Clothes of brass,
Hair of brown,
Seldom need to breathe,
Don't need no wings to fly,
And a heart of stone,
And a fear of fire and water;
Who am I?

I'm sure that one of you can work it out.  As per usual with many riddles, some terms are used in a way you might not expect...


----------



## Redkite (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it something like a missile?  Not sure about the "hair" though!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 29, 2014)

No, not a missile (or a bullet); that doesn't explain the hair or the fears.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 30, 2014)

I give up Robert, I'm mystified!  What's the answer?


----------



## Annette (Oct 1, 2014)

Its a submarine. (I read it somewhere, some time ago. Would never have worked it out myself.)


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 1, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> Its a submarine. (I read it somewhere, some time ago. Would never have worked it out myself.)



To be exact, it's a _nuclear_ submarine. 

"Clothes of brass" — brass is much more resistant to saltwater corrosion than steel
"Hair of brown" — the seaweed that tends to cling to subs
"Seldom need to breathe" — oxygen is needed only for the crew, not the engine
"Don't need no wings to fly" — submarine crews refer to the sub's passage through the water as "flying"
"And a heart of stone" — the uranium rods that power the reactor
"And a fear of fire and water" — fire because it would exhaust the oxygen and because there's nowhere to go to escape, water because it means a leak


----------

